# Usuarios Argentinos-Universidad



## javiertyu (Ene 31, 2011)

Hola compatriotas, este año egreso de un colegio técnico y voy a ir a estudiar a la universidad de Bahía Blanca(Universidad Técnica Nacional) (Eléctrónica, por supuesto), Que opinan de ésta universidad?


----------



## ReymonARG (Ene 31, 2011)

muy bien. Yo estoy haciendo el curso de ingreso en la UNLP (Ing. Electronica)


----------



## Cacho (Feb 1, 2011)

La UTN es buena, pero tiene menos base teórica que la UNS.

No tengo nada en contra de la formación de la Tecnológica, pero la UNS es más interesante (según mi punto de vista) por lo "pesado" de sus materias matemáticas y físicas. Los Análisis Matemáticos que tenés te los dan unos del Departamento de Matemática. Son insufriblemente matemáticos (me consta) y lo odiás, pero unos años después te resulta bueno y útil.
Las físicas... Hay ingenieros (esos son de lo mejor para estas materias) y algunos físicos. Agarrate si te toca uno de los físicos (teóricos todos ellos, al menos lo que conocí). Vas a aprender o a aprender 

Son tres años básicamente de eso: Análisis y Físicas, mechado con Álgebras, Geometrías y algo de Digitales y de Programación. Recién ahí vas a tener alguna materia práctica o más orientada a la electrónica. Eso es lo bueno en cuanto a formación, y lo malo en cuanto al camino: Atravesar eso es un suplicio, pero vale la pena.

La UTN es más una cosa de "ingenieros formando ingenieros", no tiene esa multidiscipliariedad, da buenos resultados (hasta donde conozco) y es *mucho, mucho, mucho* más organizada que la UNS. Si algo es a las 4 de la tarde, es a las 4 de la tarde. Si terminaba a las 6, termina a las 6.
Tenés horarios bien armados, claros y se respetan. Una joya al lado de la UNS.
Las matemáticas te las da un ingeniero, las físicas, otro, tenés materias más específicas mechadas en el programa... Es más "linda" de cursar, pero menos rígida en las materias "duras" de matemática y física. Eso está bueno al cursar, pero yo hoy agradezco la rotura de [poné acá la palabra que falta] de la UNS con esas materias.

En fin, cualquiera de las dos te va a dar una buena formación. Eso sí, si tenés pensado trabajar y estudiar, andá a la UTN sin dudarlo: Con la UNS no podés a menos que tengas horarios de trabajo MUY flexibles.

Saludos


----------



## javiertyu (Feb 3, 2011)

Cacho no te das una idea de la ayuda que me das con esta respuesta, te lo agradezco mucho y seguí colaborando con este foro que usuarios como vos hacen lo que es!

Saludos!


----------



## Cacho (Feb 3, 2011)

De nada.


Saludos.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Feb 3, 2011)

guauuu (el perro) asombro ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡

PD: 
     que locooo


----------



## Cacho (Feb 3, 2011)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> PD:
> que locooo


¿Se puso autoreferencial, Alteza?


----------



## stalker94 (Feb 14, 2011)

yo vengo de metiche porque soy de mendoza jajaja peri bueno yo piezo estudiar  mecatronica en la univercidad  de aca  



aaaaaaaaaaaaaaason 5 años pero bueno es lo que me gusta 

saludos!!!!


----------



## javiertyu (Mar 5, 2011)

Felicitaciones stalker, me alegro que te guste!


----------



## Neodymio (Jun 8, 2011)

Cacho, estoy como javiertyu pero en otra disciplina, la mecánica.
Soy de Capital Federal y también estoy en esa de UTN o UBA, por lo que tengo entendido la UBA es como vos decís la UNS. 
Es tan malo no poder trabajar mientras estudias? Ese es mi problema, aunque no me es obligatorio el trabajo, me gustaría...
Tambien a la hora de buscar laburo al terminar, son parecidas? Porque escuche de los 2 bandos, una mejor que otra y viceversa.
Gracias!!!


----------



## Cacho (Jun 9, 2011)

Neodymio dijo:


> Soy de Capital Federal y también estoy en esa de UTN o UBA, por lo que tengo entendido la UBA es como vos decís la UNS.


No te puedo decir mucho, no conozco la seccional de allá de la UTN ni la UBA. Como sea, la formación en física y matemática más "heavy" sería mi elección. Es horrible de cursar en general, pero después le encontrás el sentido y te hace mucho más fácil el paso por otras materias y cosas.


Neodymio dijo:


> Es tan malo no poder trabajar mientras estudias? Ese es mi problema, aunque no me es obligatorio el trabajo, me gustaría...


Eso depende de cada uno. El tema con la UNS es que por los horarios que tiene (cambian todos, hasta de mes en mes a veces) y no son muchos los que te darían un trabajo con semejante flexibilidad horaria).


Neodymio dijo:


> Tambien a la hora de buscar laburo al terminar, son parecidas? Porque escuche de los 2 bandos, una mejor que otra y viceversa.


De nuevo, no tengo idea, no conozco las reputaciones de la UTN de allá ni de la UBA.

Saludos


----------



## pandacba (Jun 9, 2011)

Digo yo porque algunos mezclan la UTN con la UBA son dos universidades si bien nacionales con perfiles muy diferentes tal como lo menciono Cacho, yo estudie en ambas en la UNC en micaso y los tres primeros años de la carrera es mátemática y física recien a partir del 4to año entras en materias especificas

Los planes acutales de las Universdidades nacionales distan muchos de aquellos que daban doble titulo, yo curse ingeneira electricista electrónica y mi hermano mecánico electricista y aún con el estamos a la pesca de los valiosos apuntes de esa época, tando los editados por la UNC como por la UBA, es una perna pero materila de estudio de esa calidad ya no se consigue

Mi hermano por ser docente reniega de los planes actuales por la quita de muchas cosas importantes el va a todos lados  y conoce los planes de la mayoria de las universidades y es por ello que reniega


Aqui teniamos basicametne 3 la UTN regional CBA, la UNC, y la U Católica(privada) ahora hay otras universidades privadas como La Pascal y la Siglo XXI

Recuerdo que en mis tiempos de estudiante la cuota mensual para la misma carrera en la U Católica salia lo mismo que el alquiler de un departamento en pleno centro................

No obstante, el título más reconocido, en la faz práctica es el de la Universidad Nacional


----------

